# فناوری جاوا > برنامه‌نویسی جاوا > بحث و گفتگو در مورد فناوری های مرتبط با جاوا > گفتگو: کسی با JAVA FX کار کرده ؟

## franchesco

سلام

کسی از دوستان تا حالا به JAVA FX  کار کرده ؟ اگه اره چطور بوده ؟ کار باهاش نسبت به Flex یا Flash  آسون تره یا سخت تر؟

----------

